# Problème de serveur samba entre Mac OS X et Linux



## LokeuX (19 Avril 2004)

Bonjour a tous, 
Voila le problème.
J'utilise dans mon entreprise des mac et des Linux.
Le problème est que lorsque j'utilise le protocole samba pour transferer des fichiers de l'un à l'autre, sous le shell ca marche très bien, 
mais en interface graphique (sous mac OS X uniquement)ca plante et ca génère un fichier temporaire du type nomdufichier._nomdufichier et la message d'erreur me dit en gros que j'ai pas les droits, alors que je les aient étant donné que sous le shell ça fonctionne.
En interface graphique (Mac OS x) je vois le volume monté, je peux naviguer dedans sans problème, je peux le transferer sur mon disque mais je ne peux pas 'push' un fichier sur la machine linux.
Merci a totu ceux qui se donneront le mal de répondre.


----------



## NightWalker (19 Avril 2004)

LokeuX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous,
> Voila le problème.
> J'utilise dans mon entreprise des mac et des Linux.
> Le problème est que lorsque j'utilise le protocole samba pour transferer des fichiers de l'un à l'autre, sous le shell ca marche très bien,
> ...



Salut et bienvenu...

Quand tu fais POMME+I sur le volume monté, qu'as-tu au niveau de "Possesseurs et autorisations - Détails" ?  

En fait, tu es sur Jaguar ou Panther ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2004)

es-tu obligé de passer par samba? il me semble que le protocol NFS est implémenté?


----------



## LokeuX (19 Avril 2004)

je suis sous panther
en fait le problème est apparu depuis la version 10.2.3
donc au niveau de possesseurs et autorisation, j'ai lecture et écriture.
Donc je ne vois franchement pas
Surtout que j'ai chmod les repertoires en question à 777, donc je sais pas


----------



## LokeuX (19 Avril 2004)

Bah a priori le boss il veut du samba donc...
je suis censé lui résoudre le problème...


----------



## LokeuX (19 Avril 2004)

en fait il génère un fichier ._nomdufichier.extention
mais que le temps du message d'erreur
dès que je fait ok il disparait.
Y a til un autre forum plus spécialisé réseau qui pourrait m'aider?


----------



## NightWalker (19 Avril 2004)

LokeuX a dit:
			
		

> en fait il génère un fichier ._nomdufichier.extention
> mais que le temps du message d'erreur
> dès que je fait ok il disparait.
> Y a til un autre forum plus spécialisé réseau qui pourrait m'aider?



Le fichier ._quelquechose est normal, ce fichier est censé contenir les ressources du fichier Mac. Il n'est pas visible sous Mac car ça fait partie de son architecture. Comme le transfer ne s'est pas fait, ce fichier est effacé en même temps que le fichier original...

Essaye de faire comme ça :  dans Finder "Aller - se connecter au serveur" et là tu tapes SMB://AdresseIPduServeur...


----------



## Archaon42 (17 Mars 2008)

Ce topic est ancien mais j'ai aujourd'hui le même probleme.

Un linux tourne dans une machine virtuelle sur mon mac. Le partage samba a été confé par un admin sys et semble ne pas poser de probleme à ceux qui font tourner le linux (qui héberge le serveur samba) dans une VM sur un windows.

Je trouve quelque chose étrange. Quand je me connecte en ssh sur le linux je vois que le proprietaire est www-data et que les droits sont en 666 (mis par mes soins).

Une fois le partage monté sur mac os (/Volumes/www-data) si je fais un petit ls -la je vois que le propriétaire des fichiers est Archaon (mon user sur mac) et que les droits affichés sont en 700.

Est-ce normal ?

Mon problème aujourd'hui est que j'aimerais pouvoir lire et modifier les fichiers de ce partage samba à partir d'un logiciel sur mon mac. J'arrive bien à les lire mais une erreur se produit quand j'essaye de sauvegarder mon travail. L'erreur est que je n'ai pas les droits...


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2008)

Ça, c'est vraiment de la tambouille de configuration Samba. Je déplace côté réseau (mais que fait ce fil dans Mac OS X ? je m'interroge )
Déjà, il faudrait utiliser non pas le compte du Mac mais celui de Samba (sur Linux) pour se connecter.
Et ce login est :
- soit défini dans Samba ;
- soit un login du système Linux que reprend Samba (ça se voit dans _/etc/smb.conf_).


----------

